# ripple effect



## dolphink (May 21, 2012)

The *ripple effect* is a term used to describe a situation where, like the ever expanding ripples across water when an object is dropped into it, an effect from an initial state can be followed outwards incrementally.




Examples can be found in _economics_ where an individual's reduction in spending reduces the incomes of others and their ability to spend.
In _sociology_, it can be observed how social interactions can affect situations not directly related to the initial interaction, and in charitable activities where information can be disseminated and passed from community to community to broaden its impact.
The term has been applied in computer science within the field of software metrics as a complexity measure.

Υπάρχει κάποια καθιερωμένη ορολογία;


----------



## panadeli (May 22, 2012)

Ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα, θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί το _φαινόμενο ντόμινο._


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2012)

Σε σχολικό βιβλίο:
Ο J. Kounin (1970), στο βιβλίο του «Πειθαρχία και διαχείριση της ομάδας στην τάξη», περιγράφει θέματα διαχείρισης της σχολικής τάξης. Αφορμή αποτέλεσε η συμπεριφορά ενός μαθητή που διάβαζε εφημερίδα την ώρα του μαθήματος και η αντίδραση ολόκληρης της τάξης στην επίπληξή του. Το φαινόμενο αυτό το ονόμασε *'Ripple Effect' (Κυματοειδής Επίδραση)*. 

Στην Καθημερινή:
Δημιουργείται έτσι μια *κυματοειδής, αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση*, η οποία εξελίσσεται σιγά-σιγά μέχρι να εξαντληθεί το απεμπλουτισμένο ουράνιο, κάτι που υπολογίζεται να διαρκέσει από 60 έως 100 χρόνια.

Στον Χρυσοβιτσιώτη:
*κυματοειδές φαινόμενο*

Αλλά εκτός από το _φαινόμενο ντόμινο_, ισχύει και η *αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση*.


----------



## dolphink (May 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> ...Αλλά εκτός από το _φαινόμενο ντόμινο_, ισχύει και η *αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση*.



Κι εγώ την αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση σκεφτόμουν, αλλά ήθελα να σιγουρευτώ ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος πιο δόκιμος όρος.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2012)

Προσπαθώ από χτες να βρω κάποιον ειδικό όρο της κυματικής θεωρίας γι' αυτό το ripple effect αλλά νομίζω ότι, στην πραγματικότητα, δεν υπάρχει (δείτε και τα σχήματα στο βικιάρθρο). Από την πλευρά της φυσικής, το πιο κοντινό θα ήταν ίσως κάτι σαν _μεταφορά ενέργειας μέσω κύματος_.

Η αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση δεν μου φαίνεται ακριβής όρος επειδή δεν υπάρχει αντίδραση, τουλάχιστον με τη συνήθη χρήση του όρου στις φυσικές επιστήμες, κυρίως στην πυρηνική φυσική και τη χημεία. Βέβαια, εδώ συζητήσαμε αν θα έπρεπε να ονομάζουμε αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση το πέσιμο των στημένων ντόμινων (που, κτγμ, είναι επίσης ένα ripple effect).

Οπότε, η πρότασή μου είναι τελικά να εξετάσουμε είτε κάτι σαν κυματοειδής/κυματική εξάπλωση/διάδοση είτε... ακριβώς: φαινόμενο ντόμινο (όπως πρότεινε δηλαδή ο panadeli).


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2012)

Ωραία και η _εξάπλωση_.

Το φαινόμενο «το ένα φέρνει τ' άλλο». Αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση, το φαινόμενο των ντόμινο ή ντόμινων... Στην καθημερινή ελληνική δεν έχουν διαφορές αυτά, έχουν;


----------



## Zazula (May 22, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Βέβαια, εδώ συζητήσαμε αν θα έπρεπε να ονομάζουμε αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση το πέσιμο των στημένων ντόμινων (που, κτγμ, είναι επίσης ένα ripple effect).


Αν το πέσιμο των ντόμινο ήταν εκδήλωση κάποιας μορφής κυμάτωσης, τότε θα ξανασηκώνονταν πάλι πίσω από μόνα τους και θα ξανάριχναν το επόμενό τους και πάλι από την αρχή...


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2012)

Γιατί, μιλάμε για παλινδρομικό κύμα;


----------



## Zazula (May 22, 2012)

Στην εικόνα για το ripple effect εσύ βλέπεις μόνο ένα κύμα να εκπορεύεται απ' το αρχικό σημείο; Τα ντόμινο όμως πέφτουν σε ένα κύμα.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 22, 2012)

Αν θέλεις μία λέξη,τότε _ συγκυματισμός_....προτεινόμενη ατάκα για τον Αλέξη. _Κάποιοι ανόητοι στοιχηματίζουν υπέρ της εξόδου της Ελλάδας από το ευρώ. Ας γνωρίζουν καλά οι κύριοι πως οι συνέπειες θα τους συγκυματίσουν! _  (google ripple effect euro Greece)


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Στην εικόνα για το ripple effect εσύ βλέπεις μόνο ένα κύμα να εκπορεύεται απ' το αρχικό σημείο; Τα ντόμινο όμως πέφτουν σε ένα κύμα.


Ναι, κατάλαβα τώρα. Αλλά εξακολουθούν όλα αυτά να περιγράφουν μια αιτιώδη σχέση. Η διαφορά του ripple effect και της οπτικής εντύπωσης που δημιουργεί είναι ότι έχουμε εξάπλωση, γι' αυτό μου άρεσε ο όρος. Ενώ στο ντόμινο, ο κομουνισμός στη μία χώρα θα φέρει τον κομμουνισμό στη δεύτερη και της δεύτερης σε τρίτη κ.ο.κ., στην κυματοειδή εξάπλωση ο κομουνισμός σε μία χώρα θα εξαπλωθεί στις γύρω χώρες και αποκεί σε ακόμα περισσότερες κ.ο.κ. (Κάποια μέρα θα ονομάζεται «φαινόμενο Τσίπρα»... Λες; )
:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Στην εικόνα για το ripple effect εσύ βλέπεις μόνο ένα κύμα να εκπορεύεται απ' το αρχικό σημείο; Τα ντόμινο όμως πέφτουν σε ένα κύμα.


Μία αιτία, μία διέγερση, ένα κύμα που απλώνεται κεντρόφυγα καθώς ταλαντώνονται επιτόπου σωματίδια του μέσου διάδοσης και κάποια στιγμή σταματάει. Τα ντόμινα πέφτουν σε ένα κύμα επειδή το πλάτος της τοπικής ταλάντωσης του κάθε ντόμινου είναι μηδενικό.



nickel said:


> Ενώ στο ντόμινο [..], στην κυματοειδή εξάπλωση [...]


 Αυτό που ονομάζεις εδώ κυματοειδή εξάπλωση είναι η εξάπλωση του κύματος σε μια επιφάνεια. Στο ντόμινο, η εξάπλωση είναι πάνω σε μια προκαθορισμένη τροχιά. Στον χώρο, μετά από μια έκρηξη, η εξάπλωση του ηχητικού κύματος γίνεται σφαιρικά.

Και τα τρία είναι κυματοειδής εξάπλωση, αλλά σε μία, δύο ή τρεις διαστάσεις αντίστοιχα.

Θα μπορούσαμε επομένως να μιλήσουμε για γραμμική και ομόκεντρη (κυκλική ή σφαιρική) εξάπλωση.


----------



## Zazula (May 22, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τα ντόμινα πέφτουν σε ένα κύμα επειδή το πλάτος της τοπικής ταλάντωσης του κάθε ντόμινου είναι μηδενικό.


Εγώ θα το έθετα το ίδιο πράγμα λίγο διαφορετικά, Δόκτωρ: Στα ντόμινο δεν έχουμε κυματική ταλάντωση. :)


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα μπορούσαμε επομένως να μιλήσουμε για γραμμική και ομόκεντρη (κυκλική ή σφαιρική) εξάπλωση.



Ναι, ναι. Τα βλέπω πιο γεωμετρικά πλέον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Αν θέλεις μία λέξη,τότε _ συγκυματισμός_....προτεινόμενη ατάκα [...]


Εννοείς λεξιπλασία; Από το ΣΥΝ+κυματισμός, ίσως; Αλλά εγώ θα καταλάβαινα από αυτόν τον όρο μια σύνθεση κυματισμών, που έχει ήδη όνομα στην κυματική θεωρία: συμβολή.


----------



## dolphink (May 22, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...Οπότε, η πρότασή μου είναι τελικά να εξετάσουμε είτε κάτι σαν κυματοειδής/κυματική εξάπλωση/διάδοση είτε... ακριβώς: φαινόμενο ντόμινο (όπως πρότεινε δηλαδή ο panadeli).



Στο κείμενο έχει ακριβώς την έννοια της εξάπλωσης. Συγκεκριμένα αναφέρεται:

When you create positive improvements in your life, a positive *ripple effect *is created all around you. When you reach out and positively affect another person through your interactions and words, you create a slight change in that person, who is then more likely to reach out and positevely affect someone else. Simply put, one touches another, who touches another, who touches another.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2012)

Εδώ θα έπαιρνα μια παράκαμψη και θα έφτανα ίσως σε κάτι τέτοιο: 

Όταν δημιουργείς θετικές εξελίξεις/αλλαγές στη ζωή σου, η θετική επίδρασή τους εξαπλώνεται παντού σαν κύμα γύρω σου.

(Αποφεύγοντας την ταυτοσημία στις _θετικές βελτιώσεις_)...


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2012)

a positive ripple effect is created all around you > αντανακλούν ολόγυρα

Είναι σωστή αυτή η σύντομη απόδοση ή έχω πάλι μπερδέψει τα φυσικά φαινόμενα; :)


----------



## dolphink (May 22, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εδώ θα έπαιρνα μια παράκαμψη και θα έφτανα ίσως σε κάτι τέτοιο:
> 
> Όταν δημιουργείς θετικές εξελίξεις/αλλαγές στη ζωή σου, η θετική επίδρασή τους εξαπλώνεται παντού σαν κύμα γύρω σου.
> 
> ...



Ακριβώς έτσι το μετέφρασα τελικά, με μια μικρή προτίμηση στις _αλλαγές_. :upz:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> a positive ripple effect is created all around you > αντανακλούν ολόγυρα
> 
> Είναι σωστή αυτή η σύντομη απόδοση ή έχω πάλι μπερδέψει τα φυσικά φαινόμενα; :)


Για την ακρίβεια, ναι. :) Η αντανάκλαση προκύπτει από άλλη πηγή ενέργειας, εδώ έχουμε πρωτογενή ακτινοβολία...


----------



## bernardina (May 22, 2012)

Και τώρα θ' αρχίσουν να μιλούν για τις πηγές δευτερογενούς ακτινοβολίας και μούμπλε μούμπλε μούμπλε


----------



## MelidonisM (May 22, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εννοείς λεξιπλασία; Από το ΣΥΝ+κυματισμός, ίσως; Αλλά εγώ θα καταλάβαινα από αυτόν τον όρο μια σύνθεση κυματισμών, που έχει ήδη όνομα στην κυματική θεωρία: συμβολή.



Ναι αλλά μεταφορική χρήση της "συμβολής κυμάτων''...λίγο δύσκολο, πώς λέγεται στα αγγλικά ; το χρησιμοποιούν εκεί;


----------



## MelidonisM (May 22, 2012)

dolphink said:


> Στο κείμενο έχει ακριβώς την έννοια της εξάπλωσης. Συγκεκριμένα αναφέρεται:
> 
> When you create positive improvements in your life, a positive *ripple effect *is created all around you. When you reach out and positively affect another person through your interactions and words, you create a slight change in that person, who is then more likely to reach out and positevely affect someone else. Simply put, one touches another, who touches another, who touches another.


η απλούστερη μετάφραση (από google)
_Οι περαστικοί έρχονται αντιμέτωποι με ένα θετικό κύμα ενέργειας από την επίδειξη Καποέιρα_


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Και τώρα θ' αρχίσουν να μιλούν για τις πηγές δευτερογενούς ακτινοβολίας και μούμπλε μούμπλε μούμπλε



Μα τον προκαλώ κι εγώ... Η γλώσσα με όρους Πολυτεχνείου. Πού να δεις τι έχω ακούσει για την _κάθετο_!


----------



## cougr (May 22, 2012)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το "_πολλαπλασιαστικές επιπτώσεις_" το οποίο συναντώ κάπου κάπου, χρησιμοποιείται ενίοτε με την έννοια του "_ripple effect_".


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2012)

@cougr: Ναι, και αυτό υπάρχει.



nickel said:


> Μα τον προκαλώ κι εγώ... Η γλώσσα με όρους Πολυτεχνείου. Πού να δεις τι έχω ακούσει για την _κάθετο_!


Κάθετος σε τι;:twit::inno:


----------



## MelidonisM (May 22, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Ναι αλλά μεταφορική χρήση της "συμβολής κυμάτων''...λίγο δύσκολο, πώς λέγεται στα αγγλικά ; το χρησιμοποιούν εκεί;


interference (αρνητικό) συμβολή (θετικό)

και αφού ο συγκυματισμός μπορεί να εννοηθεί ως συμβολή
προτείνω την επικύμανση είτε κυριολεκτικά ή μεταφορικά

_Η επικύμανση της συμμαχικής νίκης στο Μόναχο άγγιξε κάθε αντιγερμανό στην γη_.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2012)

Melidonis, δεν ξέρω αν ασχολείσαι επαγγελματικά με τη μετάφραση και άλλωστε οι λεξιπλασίες δίνουν και παίρνουν στο φόρουμ, αλλά ελπίζω να αντιλαμβάνεσαι, και να αντιλαμβάνονται όλοι, ότι το να βάζουμε σε ένα κείμενο μια λέξη (ή και μια σημασία) που δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά απαιτεί τον ευνοϊκό συνδυασμό πάμπολλων περιστάσεων, αλλιώς ο συντάκτης ή ο μεταφραστής γίνεται αμέσως καταγέλαστος. Ακόμα και στην περίπτωση που έχουμε έναν νέο ξένο όρο που απαιτεί νέο ελληνικό όρο, κάνουμε τις προτάσεις μας με πολλή προσοχή και αποχή από κάθε μικρομεγαλισμό. Νέους όρους αδυνατεί να επιβάλει ακόμα και η Ελληνική Εταιρεία Ορολογίας, που στο κάτω κάτω προτείνει όρους αξιοποιώντας όλους τους κανόνες της επιστήμης της και πολύ συγκεκριμένες διαδικασίες.

Στην περίπτωση τού _ripple effect_ εδώ έχουμε μια κοινότατη έκφραση της αγγλικής και πρέπει να την αποδώσουμε με μια κοινότατη ελληνική έκφραση που να γίνεται αμέσως κατανοητή. Συμφωνείς με αυτά;


----------



## GeorgeA (May 22, 2012)

Γεια σας. Παρά λίγο να με κάνετε να ανοίξω τα βιβλία Φυσικής. :)

Προσωπικά, συνήθως χρησιμοποιώ το "αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση" ή απλώς "δημιουργία κύματος".
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το αλυσιδωτό δίνει πιο γλαφυρά το γεγονός πως συνεχίζει από τον έναν στον άλλο.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση προτείνω το 

Όταν δημιουργείς θετικές αλλαγές στη ζωή σου, δημιουργείται μια θετική αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση σε όλο σου το περιβάλλον.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2012)

Ετοίμασα το παρακάτω:

Γιατί όμως να δημιουργήσουμε έναν περίεργο όρο («θετική αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση») και να μην πούμε απλώς «αυτό επιδρά θετικά σε όλο σου το περιβάλλον» (δηλ. με τις λέξεις-κλειδιά _επιδρά_ και _όλο_); Ή την πρόταση του cougr: «αυτό δρα πολλαπλασιαστικά σε όλο σου το περιβάλλον»;

Έπειτα έκανα τον κόπο και έψαξα και είδα ότι για κάποιους άλλους ο όρος «θετική αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση» δεν είναι περίεργος.

Στο τέλος, αφού έχω πει την πονεμένη μου ιστορία με τη χημεία, θα φτάσω να πω και την πονεμένη μου ιστορία με τη φυσική.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στην περίπτωση τού _ripple effect_ εδώ έχουμε μια κοινότατη έκφραση της αγγλικής και πρέπει να την αποδώσουμε με μια κοινότατη ελληνική έκφραση που να γίνεται αμέσως κατανοητή. Συμφωνείς με αυτά;



Το απλούστερο είναι σκέτο κύμα, το οποίο και πρότεινα ως "θετικό κύμα ενέργειας".
Όσο για την φυσική δεν είναι προϋπόθεση η κατανοησιμότητα για το μέσο ακροατή, αν είναι να διαλέξουν ένα τέτοιον όρο, όπως συγκυματισμός ή επικύμανση για να αποδώσουν το ripple effect.

Υ.Γ.
Ένας παρόμοιος όρος από φυσική είναι το κυκλικό κύμα circular wave.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 22, 2012)

GeorgeA said:


> δημιουργείται μια θετική αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση σε όλο σου το περιβάλλον.



 αρκεί ο ακροατής να έχει ξεχάσει την αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση από τη σχάση της πυρηνικής φυσικής, μα πέρα από αυτό, θετικό + αλυσιδωτό/αλυσίδα στο ύφος δεν ταιριάζουν


----------



## Zazula (May 22, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> αρκεί ο ακροατής να έχει ξεχάσει την αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση από τη σχάση της πυρηνικής φυσικής, μα πέρα από αυτό, θετικό + αλυσιδωτό/αλυσίδα στο ύφος δεν ταιριάζουν


Άντε πάλι... http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11215-domino-effect-%CF%84%CE%BF-%CF%86%CE%B1%CE%B9%CE%BD%CF%8C%CE%BC%CE%B5%CE%BD%CE%BF-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85-%CE%BD%CF%84%CF%8C%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%BD%CE%BF-%CE%AE-%CF%84%CE%BF-%CF%86%CE%B1%CE%B9%CE%BD%CF%8C%CE%BC%CE%B5%CE%BD%CE%BF-%CF%84%CF%89%CE%BD-%CE%BD%CF%84%CF%8C%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%BD%CF%89%CE%BD&p=140644&viewfull=1#post140644 :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Όσο για την φυσική δεν είναι προϋπόθεση η κατανοησιμότητα για το μέσο ακροατή, αν είναι να διαλέξουν ένα τέτοιον όρο, όπως *συγκυματισμός ή *επικύμανση για να αποδώσουν το ripple effect.


Προϋπόθεση σε κάθε μετάφραση είναι να καταλαβαίνει ο ακροατής/θεατής/αναγνώστης --και με τη δημιουργία ενός άψητου και αδόκιμου όρου που δημιουργείς επί τούτου για να αντικαταστήσεις κάτι για το οποίο υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές απλώς μπερδεύεις και τους πιο πάνω από τον μέσο ακροατή.

Έγραψα πιο πάνω τι θα καταλάβαινα από τον *συγκυματισμό -- τη συμβολή (interference, όπως σωστά βρήκες).
Από την *επικύμανση, το πολύ να καταλάβαινα ότι εννοείς την ενίσχυση (την amplification).

Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, θα μου έμενε η απορία γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείς την καθιερωμένη ορολογία και προτιμάς κάτι φτιαχτό και ακατανόητο.
Με τίποτε δεν θα φανταζόμουν ότι εννοείς το ripple effect.

Και ναι, το απλούστερο είναι σκέτο κύμα, αλλά αν στη συνέχεια του κειμένου σου βρεις ταυτόχρονα ή πολύ κοντά wave και ripple effect θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις ακροβατικά ή να κόψεις κάτι από τα δύο. Όχι "θετικό κύμα ενέργειας", το ripple effect μπορεί να είναι και πολύ πολύ αρνητικό κύμα ενέργειας.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 23, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Άντε πάλι... http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11215-domino-effect-%CF%84%CE%BF-%CF%86%CE%B1%CE%B9%CE%BD%CF%8C%CE%BC%CE%B5%CE%BD%CE%BF-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85-%CE%BD%CF%84%CF%8C%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%BD%CE%BF-%CE%AE-%CF%84%CE%BF-%CF%86%CE%B1%CE%B9%CE%BD%CF%8C%CE%BC%CE%B5%CE%BD%CE%BF-%CF%84%CF%89%CE%BD-%CE%BD%CF%84%CF%8C%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%BD%CF%89%CE%BD&p=140644&viewfull=1#post140644 :)


ευχαριστώ, όμως το κλισε θα _προκαλέσει αλυσιδωτές αντιδράσεις_ είναι κατά πλειοψηφία για κάτι αρνητικό, επειδή ο πολύς κόσμος θυμάται την φυσική από τη χημεία.


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> ευχαριστώ, όμως το κλισε θα _προκαλέσει αλυσιδωτές αντιδράσεις_ είναι κατά πλειοψηφία για κάτι αρνητικό, επειδή ο πολύς κόσμος θυμάται την φυσική από τη χημεία.


Μπράβο, καλά που το ανέφερες, διότι μου προσφέρεις την ευκαιρία να πω τη γνώμη μου επ' αυτού: Συγκεκριμένα, θεωρώ πως στην παγιωμένη σύμφραση «θα προκαλέσει αλυσιδωτές αντιδράσεις» εκείνο που συμβαίνει είναι πως έχουμε το «θα προκαλέσει αντιδράσεις» (το οποίο είναι εκ φύσεως αρνητικό) και το επιτείνουμε συμφύροντάς το με το _αλυσιδωτές _τής σύμφρασης «αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση».


----------



## MelidonisM (May 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Προϋπόθεση σε κάθε μετάφραση είναι να καταλαβαίνει ο ακροατής/θεατής/αναγνώστης --και με τη δημιουργία ενός άψητου και αδόκιμου όρου που δημιουργείς επί τούτου για να αντικαταστήσεις κάτι για το οποίο υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές απλώς μπερδεύεις και τους πιο πάνω από τον μέσο ακροατή.
> 
> Έγραψα πιο πάνω τι θα καταλάβαινα από τον *συγκυματισμό -- τη συμβολή (interference, όπως σωστά βρήκες).
> Από την *επικύμανση, το πολύ να καταλάβαινα ότι εννοείς την ενίσχυση (την amplification).
> ...



Έχει η φυσική επίσημα καθιερωμένο όρο κυματοειδής επίδραση, όπως ειπώθηκε στην αρχή του νήματος; είναι ισοδύναμο με το wavy effect?

Αν συναντἠσω wave και ripple effect, θα προτιμήσω το ομόκεντρος κυματισμός/ομόκεντροι κυματισμοί , concentric waves, που και πάλι δεν είναι αποκλειστικό του. Ας πούμε λοιπόν, ομόκεντρη κυματοειδής ανάπτυξη ή εξάπλωση. Στην τελική, η απόφαση έγκειται στους έλληνες φυσικούς. Με το που ορίσουν επίσημα το ripple effect, και γίνει κοινός όρος, όπως η αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση, θα ακολουθήσουμε και οι υπόλοιποι.


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2012)

Στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση, πάντως, δεν απαιτείται δα και η επίσημη απόδοση των φυσικών επιστημών και της κυματικής! Άλλωστε οι έννοιες _δύναμη_, _ισχύς_, _έργο_, _βάρος_, _αδράνεια _και πολλές άλλες χρησιμοποιούνται στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο εντελώς διαφορετικά (και ανεξάρτητα) από το πώς νοούνται στη φυσική.


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2012)

Ελάτε, παλικάρια...
Τι σημαίνει στην ουσία ripple effect; Ό,τι και στην πραγματικότητα!:twit:
Τι συμβαίνει στην πραγματικότητα; Picture this: Ένα βότσαλο πέφτει στη λίμνη, και στην επιφάνεια του νερού σχηματίζονται *ομόκεντροι κύκλοι* που όλο και απλώνονται φτάνοντας σε σημεία μακρινά, πολλή ώρα αφότου το βότσαλο έχει φτάσει στο βυθό.
Τι σημαίνει τώρα ripple effect στην περίπτωση που το ψάχνουμε; Ότι οι συνέπειες μιας πράξης εξαπλώνονται ως εκεί που το άτομο ούτε γνωρίζει ούτε μπορεί να προβλέψει ότι θα έφταναν, αγγίζοντας/επηρεάζοντας ανθρώπους που του είναι ακόμα και άγνωστοι, πολύ καιρό μετά την αρχική του πράξη. (Όχι γραμμικά αλλά ούτε και άναρχα, παρά με την αρμονία των ομόκεντρων κύκλων που απλώνονται γύρω από την αρχική πηγή. Γλαφυρότατο!)

Ίσως σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, αντί να κυνηγάμε την ουρά μας πασχίζοντας να αποδώσουμε με κάθε ακρίβεια τον (κάθε) ξενόγλωσσο όρο, (τη στιγμή μάλιστα που δεν καλούμαστε να μεταφράσουμε ένα κείμενο κυματικής) θα μπορούσαμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε τις δυνατότητες που μας δίνει η δική μας γλώσσα, και συγκεκριμένα την περίφραση. Με αυτό τον τρόπο, και ζωντάνια/παραστατικότητα/γλαφυρότητα και ροή/φυσικότητα του λόγου και καθαρότητα/σαφήνεια κερδίζουμε για χάρη του αναγνώστη.
Έτσι, για παράδειγμα, εδώ θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε για πράξεις ή αποτελέσματα πράξεων που, *σαν το βότσαλο στη λίμνη,** έχουν περισσότερες και σημαντικότερες επιδράσεις απ' αυτές που φαίνονταν αρχικά (ή απ' αυτές που θα μπορούσε να προβλέψει το άτομο) κλπ κλπ. Ούτε αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση ούτε ντόμινα ούτε τίποτε τέτοιο. _Μια απλή παρομοίωση._

*ή κάτι ανάλογο, που βοηθάει τον αναγνώστη _*να δει*_ με τη φαντασία του αυτό που περιγράφουμε ...

(Σύμφωνα με ορισμένους, αυτή είναι περίπου η ουσία της αθανασίας: μια πράξη μας φέρνει ακόμα αποτελέσματα πολύ καιρό αφότου έχουμε αποχαιρετήσει τον μάταιο τούτο κόσμο, επηρεάζοντας ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση ούτε με τους πρώτους που επηρεάσαμε ούτε, πολύ περισσότερο, μ' εμάς).

Και μερικές σκέψεις επί τη ευκαιρία:
Τελικά τείνω να πιστέψω πια ότι 1) δεν είναι *απαραίτητο* να μεταφράζουμε πιστά κάθε "όρο" ή ιδιωματισμό από άλλη γλώσσα στη δική μας (αν δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με αυστηρά επιστημονικό κείμενο).
2) Δεν είναι _*δυνατόν* _ να μεταφράζουμε κάθε "όρο" η ιδιωματισμό από άλλη γλώσσα στη δική μας, εφόσον απηχεί διαφορετική αντίληψη ή θέαση των πραγμάτων.
3) Δεν είναι _*σωστό*_ να μεταφράζουμε αυτολεξεί κάθε "όρο" ή ιδιωματισμό από άλλη γλώσσα στη δική μας, καθώς η κάθε γλώσσα έχει τα δικά της όπλα (εκφραστικά μέσα), και δεν πρέπει να της τα στερούμε γιατί έτσι απομυζούμε τη ζωντάνια της καθιστώντας την απλό φερέφωνο μιας άλλης. Ας γίνουμε πιο ευέλικτοι και δημιουργικοί. Πολλές φορές θα ανακαλύψουμε ότι, σπάζοντας τις αγκυλώσεις, με μαγικό τρόπο ερχόμαστε πιο κοντά σ' αυτό από το οποίο απομακρυνθήκαμε! (εννοώ την αρχική πηγή που μεταφράζουμε).

Ταύτα τα ολίγα και μένω (προσώρας) :laugh:


----------



## dolphink (May 23, 2012)

bernardina said:


> ...Ίσως σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, αντί να κυνηγάμε την ουρά μας πασχίζοντας να αποδώσουμε με κάθε ακρίβεια τον (κάθε) ξενόγλωσσο όρο, (τη στιγμή μάλιστα που δεν καλούμαστε να μεταφράσουμε ένα κείμενο κυματικής) θα μπορούσαμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε τις δυνατότητες που μας δίνει η δική μας γλώσσα, και συγκεκριμένα την περίφραση. Με αυτό τον τρόπο, και ζωντάνια/παραστατικότητα/γλαφυρότητα και ροή/φυσικότητα του λόγου και καθαρότητα/σαφήνεια κερδίζουμε για χάρη του αναγνώστη...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα :clap:
Δεν θα μπορούσα να το πω καλύτερα. Μόλις εξέφρασες ακριβώς αυτά που σκεφτόμουν και αισθανόμουν διαβάζοντας όλες τις απαντήσεις.
Keep up the good work, Bernie :up:


----------



## MelidonisM (May 23, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση, πάντως, δεν απαιτείται δα και η επίσημη απόδοση των φυσικών επιστημών και της κυματικής! Άλλωστε οι έννοιες _δύναμη_, _ισχύς_, _έργο_, _βάρος_, _αδράνεια _και πολλές άλλες χρησιμοποιούνται στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο εντελώς διαφορετικά (και ανεξάρτητα) από το πώς νοούνται στη φυσική.


 τουλάχιστον όμως εκεί οι έλληνες φυσικοί έχουν καταλήξει σε ένα ορισμό.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 23, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ελάτε, παλικάρια...
> Τι σημαίνει στην ουσία ripple effect; .....
> .....Ταύτα τα ολίγα και μένω (προσώρας) :laugh:



Καλά τα λυρικά, καλά και τα σχολαστικά,
πώς θα το πεις όμως το λυρικό σε μια πρόταση;

_...ειδήσεις μα ήρθαν σαν κύμα από βότσαλο;... 
...σαν βότσαλο που πέφτει στη λίμνη μας βρήκαν οι συνέπειες της πράξης του προέδρου μας_;....

ένα άλλο σχολαστικό: _ομόκεντρη κυματική ροή χαράς μας περιέλουσε_


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2012)

Τα_ αλλεπάλληλα κύματα _ σου κάνουν; Το _απανωτά_ (σε κατάλληλο γένος και αριθμό); Οι συνέπειες μήπως θα αρκούσε να είναι πολλές και απρόβλεπτες; Οι ειδήσεις να έρχονται με καταιγιστικούς ρυθμούς;
Όσο για τη χαρά... εκεί κι αν ανοίγεται στάδιον δόξης λαμπρόν (της φαντασίας και της περιγραφικότητας) 

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι: δεν χρειάζεται να κολλάμε!:)


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2012)

Αν πάντως είναι να πιάσετε στο στόμα σας και τον _επικυματισμό_, σας πληροφορώ ότι έχω κάνει σημείωση να τον προτείνω σαν δεύτερη ελληνική απόδοση για το σέρφινγκ.
:)


----------



## MelidonisM (May 23, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Τα_ αλλεπάλληλα κύματα _ σου κάνουν; Το _απανωτά_ (σε κατάλληλο γένος και αριθμό); Οι συνέπειες μήπως θα αρκούσε να είναι πολλές και απρόβλεπτες; Οι ειδήσεις να έρχονται με καταιγιστικούς ρυθμούς;
> Όσο για τη χαρά... εκεί κι αν ανοίγεται στάδιον δόξης λαμπρόν (της φαντασίας και της περιγραφικότητας)
> 
> Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι: δεν χρειάζεται να κολλάμε!:)



αλλεπάληλα/απανωτά χτυπήματα από τσουνάμι...υπάρχουν και αυτά τα κύματα;)

Η αρχική ερώτηση που θα μπορούσε να μπει σε εξετάσεις: αναπτύξτε πρόταση με τις λέξεις, έξοδο, Ελλάδα, ευρώ, κύματα, βότσαλο, λίμνη.

Πάμε παρακάτω, στο πώς ακούγεται στην ψυχολογία το ripple effect.

_Punishment that is restitution will have a positive ripple effect, while punishment that is retribution will have a negative ripple effect. Η τιμωρία ως αποκατάσταση θα δώσει θετική ομόκεντρη ροή, ενώ η τιμωρία ως αντίποινο θα έχει αρνητική απήχηση. _

Εδώ ταιριάζει καλύτερα το αντίκτυπος/απήχηση και τα σχετικά συνώνυμα αλλά το ripple effect τονίζει παραστατικά ένα στοιχείο της ομαδικής ψυχολογίας, δλδ το παραδειγματισμό των μελών μια ομάδας από την επιβράβευση ή τιμωρία του ενός.
(όπως το ένα κύμα ακολουθεί μιμητικά το άλλο, έτσι και οι μαθητές, οι οπαδοί κτλ) Εδώ το _ομόκεντρος _κάνει συνειρμό και με το _όμοιος_ για την συνοχή της ομάδας και με το _κέντρο_, την κεντρική καθοδήγηση από τον ηγέτη.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 23, 2012)

Μάλιστα το google translator δίνει αν γράψεις ripple effect για τα γαλλικά -> l’effet d’entraînement (το αποτέλεσμα της εκπαίδευσης/άσκησης;) 
imitation effect λένε εδώ


----------



## Palavra (May 23, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι αυτό που ταιριάζει καλύτερα εδώ είναι η πρόταση του δόχτορος στο #17, στα πλαίσια της προσέγγισης και της Μπέρνι.


drsiebenmal said:


> Όταν δημιουργείς θετικές εξελίξεις/αλλαγές στη ζωή σου, η θετική επίδρασή τους εξαπλώνεται παντού σαν κύμα γύρω σου.





MelidonisM said:


> Μάλιστα το google translator δίνει αν γράψεις ripple effect για τα γαλλικά -> l’effet d’entraînement (το αποτέλεσμα της εκπαίδευσης/άσκησης;)


Εntraînement σημαίνει και μετάδοση κίνησης, και όχι μόνο. Επίσης, λάβε υπόψη σου ότι είμαστε μεταφραστικό φόρουμ, οπότε το google translator δεν είναι και η καλύτερη πηγή που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις για να μας πείσεις...


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να βάλουμε κανόνα να απαγορεύεται η αναδημοσίευση μεταφράσεων του γκουγκλομεταφραστή. Ως τώρα επιτρεπόταν μόνο στις σελίδες που βγάζουν γέλιο. 

Η πρόταση «Punishment that is restitution will have a positive ripple effect, while punishment that is retribution will have a negative ripple effect» είναι ωραίο μεταφραστικό τεστ, αλλά η παραπάνω απόδοση είναι φρικαλέα!


Επίσης: 
Το ripple effect στο καλύτερο αγγλογαλλικό λεξικό: *effets or répercussions en chaîne*


Και, τέλος πάντων, δεν μπορούμε να αντιμετωπίζουμε τη μετάφραση με τη σοβαρότητα με την οποία αντιμετωπίζει ο Καμμένος την πολιτική.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 23, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω ότι αυτό που ταιριάζει καλύτερα εδώ είναι η πρόταση του δόχτορος στο #17, στα πλαίσια της προσέγγισης και της Μπέρνι.
> Εntraînement σημαίνει και μετάδοση κίνησης, και όχι μόνο. Επίσης, λάβε υπόψη σου ότι είμαστε μεταφραστικό φόρουμ, οπότε το google translator δεν είναι και η καλύτερη πηγή που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις για να μας πείσεις...



Ευχαριστώ για τη γαλλική διευκρίνηση. Όμως από εδώ _A classwork management theorist named Jacob Kounin coined the term ripple effect in 1970 to describe the positive effect teachers may exert on studentsAccording to Kounin, the ripple effect occurs when a teacher asks a student to stop a distracting or destructive behavior. Kounin observed that when a teacher asked a student to stop a behavior in front of the rest of the class, this had a ripple effect on all other students in the class. This engagement made other students who might not be paying careful attention to also stop distracting behaviors, thus promoting better class control._

Αν ισχύουν αυτά, τότε το ripple effect ξεκίνησε ως όρος της εκπαιδευτικής ψυχολογίας και όχι της φυσικής. Οπότε το entraînement μπορεί να σημαίνει και μετάδοση κίνησης και εκπαίδευση ομάδας.


----------



## Palavra (May 23, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Αν ισχύουν αυτά, τότε το ripple effect ξεκίνησε ως όρος της εκπαιδευτικής ψυχολογίας και όχι της φυσικής. Οπότε το entraînement μπορεί να σημαίνει και μετάδοση κίνησης και εκπαίδευση ομάδας.


Χρησιμοποιείτε τα αγγλικά ως ενδιάμεση γλώσσα, φαντάζομαι χωρίς να γνωρίζετε γαλλικά, κι έτσι καταλήγετε στο συμπέρασμα ότι entraînement = training = εκπαίδευση. Η λέξη entraînement σημαίνει *προπόνηση*, όχι εκπαίδευση. Πέραν αυτού, όταν μεταφράζουμε λαμβάνουμε υπόψη το εκάστοτε συγκείμενο - πράγμα που βλέπω πως εσείς δεν κάνετε. Τέλος, το έθεσα λίγο ευγενικά παραπάνω, αλλά θα το θέσω λίγο πιο ωμά: το google translate είναι για τα σκουπίδια όσον αφορά την αναγνώριση κειμενικού περιβάλλοντος, ιδίως σε ό,τι αφορά τα ελληνικά - στο μόνο που χρησιμεύει είναι να γλιτώνει πληκτρολόγηση, και αυτό όχι για όλα τα είδη κειμένων.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να βάλουμε κανόνα να απαγορεύεται η αναδημοσίευση μεταφράσεων του γκουγκλομεταφραστή. Ως τώρα επιτρεπόταν μόνο στις σελίδες που βγάζουν γέλιο.
> 
> Η πρόταση «Punishment that is restitution will have a positive ripple effect, while punishment that is retribution will have a negative ripple effect» είναι ωραίο μεταφραστικό τεστ, αλλά η παραπάνω απόδοση είναι φρικαλέα!
> Και, τέλος πάντων, δεν μπορούμε να αντιμετωπίζουμε τη μετάφραση με τη σοβαρότητα με την οποία αντιμετωπίζει ο Καμμένος την πολιτική.



Η μετάφραση του γούγλ είναι _Τιμωρίας που είναι αποκατάσταση θα έχει θετική επίδραση κυματισμός, ενώ τιμωρία είναι τιμωρία που θα έχει πολλαπλασιαστικές αρνητικές συνέπειες_.Η δική μου _Η τιμωρία ως αποκατάσταση (της τάξης) θα δώσει θετική ομόκεντρη ροή (στην ομάδα), ενώ η τιμωρία ως αντίποινο/εκδίκηση θα έχει αρνητικό/φυγόκεντρο αντίκτυπο. _. Γιατί υποστηρίζω το ομόκεντρη ροή, εξήγησα παραπάνω. Όποιος θέλει, ας πει τη δική του.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2012)

Α, εγώ, απλά πράγματα:

Punishment that is restitution will have a positive ripple effect, while punishment that is retribution will have a negative ripple effect.

Η τιμωρία όταν γίνεται για αποκατάσταση του δικαίου θα έχει θετική πολλαπλασιαστική επίδραση στους γύρω, ενώ η τιμωρία που γίνεται για ανταπόδοση θα επιδράσει αρνητικά.

Αλλά και ό,τι άλλο κινείται μέσα στο ίδιο πλαίσιο απλής και κατανοητής απόδοσης.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 23, 2012)

@Nickel ευχαριστώ για τη μετάφραση
@Palavra
Για το google translator έχετε δίκιο, έχω κάνει και σχετική ανάρτηση 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ήθελα να το συνδέσω με την εκπαιδευτική/προπονητική ψυχολογία αλλά γράφοντας l’effet d’entraînement (το αποτέλεσμα της εκπαίδευσης/άσκησης εδώ έβαλα ελληνικό ερωτηματικό και εμφανίστηκε εμότικον ;- ;.

Από OECD Economics Glossary English-French ripple effect = effet de ricochet (de propagation, d' entraînement; répercussions)

Ανεξάρτητα πάντως, αν επηρεάστηκαν τα γαλλικά από τα αγγλικά, ο νεολογισμός ripple effect γεννήθηκε το 1970 ως όρος ψυχολογίας/συμπεριφοράς των μαθητών στην τάξη (Discipline and Group Management in Classrooms Jacob Kounin)


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2012)

Η τιμωρία που αποκαθιστά το δίκαιο θα έχει πολλαπλάσιο θετικό αντίκτυπο, ενώ η τιμωρία με τη μορφή αντιποίνων αρνητικό. (Με τις παραλλαγές του)


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2012)

@mel:
To "effet d'entraînement" είναι "chain reaction".
https://www.google.gr/search?q="eff...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

Για την προέλευση του όρου, θέλει ψάξιμο. Στο OED η πρώτη αναφορά είναι οικονομική, του 1966:
1966 _Wall St. Jrnl._ 14 Feb. 10/3 Price-boosting already is producing a ‘ripple effect’ in which companies pass on increased costs in higher price tags on their own products.  

Για να μη σου βγαίνουν φατσούλες θα πρέπει να τσεκάρεις το κουτάκι "Disable smileys in text" ή να αφήνεις διάστημα.


@bern: :upz:


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ελάτε, παλικάρια... [...]
> η κάθε γλώσσα έχει τα δικά της όπλα (εκφραστικά μέσα), και δεν πρέπει να της τα στερούμε γιατί έτσι απομυζούμε τη ζωντάνια της καθιστώντας την απλό φερέφωνο μιας άλλης. Ας γίνουμε πιο ευέλικτοι και δημιουργικοί. Πολλές φορές θα ανακαλύψουμε ότι, σπάζοντας τις αγκυλώσεις, με μαγικό τρόπο ερχόμαστε πιο κοντά σ' αυτό από το οποίο απομακρυνθήκαμε! (εννοώ την αρχική πηγή που μεταφράζουμε).
> [...]


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2012)




----------

